
They Whiteboarded Me - simonebrunozzi
http://they.whiteboarded.me/
======
ziddoap
A small suggestion to the website owner:

The "What is whiteboarding" section has a longer and better argument against
whiteboarding than the "Why is whiteboarding bad?" section.

It might be of benefit to have more than a 2-sentence argument against
whiteboarding on a website designed to rid the world of whiteboarding
interviews. Rather than simply referring people to "additional resources", why
not include some of the most pertinent points (sourced, of course) directly
under the "Why whiteboarding is bad" section?

Of course, I wholly agree with the sentiment of the website. However, I feel
like it could be much more persuasive.

